# Thompson Center 25-06, 7mm-08 or .260???



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I've just purchased a TC Encore Pro Hunter for our boys to use as mainly a Hill Country deer rifle. It will be "our" (LOL) first single shot rifle and I'm trying to decide on which caliber/or barrel length to buy. I have and use bolt rifles in .243 & .270. I chose the TC Pro Hunter due to the fact that the oldest (24) is left handed and his 21 yr old brother is a righty. I've been doing a lot of research on calibers and barrel lengths and just wondered what you guys think. 

The calibers that I am considering are 25-06, 7mm-08, and .260. The barrel lengths for each seem to be a bit different depending on the use.
If I use the gun, it will be for stalk and carry. The other 2 guys will sit in a pop-up or tripod. Shots will range from 50-300 yards. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All wouild be fine but I think I would go for a "short action" bullet. Caint really say why but just my thought.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I shoot a 25-06 (Remington Sendero) and love it. Really accurate, and does a great job taking them down quick with little recoil. Down side, barrel length is long for stand hunting.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

7mm-08 no questions IMOP ,great all around and bullets are easy to find !


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm thinking that the 24" barrel on a 7m-08 might be best in both walk n stalk and pop-up blind scenarios. I do know that the TC does run much shorter than the bolt actions. I can't find the total length from butt pad to muzzle on the Pro Hunters. 
From what I understand the stainless barrels in both the 25-06 and 7mm-08 come in 28". My bolt actions are total length 42" on the .243 and 44" on the .270.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know much about MGM custom barrels?


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

All three of my kids shoot em in a 25-06. Killed many many deer. The only reason all three of my kids shoot them is the little one has commandeered mine! Personally, depending on where you hunt, it may be a bit small. I never had a deer run until we started hunting south and we shot a buck right through the lungs and he ran about 50 yards. Barnes 100gr tripple shock is your friend. I also have a 25-284 custom barrel from bull berry. Shoots lights out!

Happy hunting


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Encore*

I've done some work with the T/C Encore rifles. My wife has shot 11 deer and pigs with hers. Simple but versatile rifles. Any of the calibers you've narrowed it down to will work. All have accuracy potential. The .260 will kick the least, but, all of the cartridges you have selected are basically in the same recoil category. 
And yes, a 24 inch barrel on an Encore, which essentially does not have the traditional action/receiver like a bolt gun, will be equal to about a 19-20 inch long bolt action rifle. And hence, a 28 inch Pro Hunter barrel will make into a rifle about the same length as a 23-24 inch bolt action rifle. 
Barrel length in a rifle is basically a matter of personal preference. For me, I trend to longer barrels, for no particular reason. For a lot of people, shorter is handier/better.
I have not owned an MGM barrel but have spoken with them regarding their Encore barrels. In times past, they have produced an excellent product. Bullberry, also, made/makes a quality barrel. Will say that the T/C barrels will probably do just fine, though. 
Quite a few tricks to make the Encore shoot pretty well. Check out Mike Belm's website. Quite a few other forums have T/C topics extensively discussed. Good luck.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks a ton Jan1!!!
Your comments have been very consistent with most of the info that I've gathered over the last few weeks. The Bellm & MGM barrels intrigue me, however Gunbroker has a 24" 7-08 in SS for $269. Still not sure which direction I'm gonna go-LOL. 

Thanks to ALL who have responded!!!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a friend that swears by his 25-06.
I purchased a Remington 260 for my son several years ago, and it is sweeeet! It is a .308 necked down to a .264. My son put a Harris bipod on it, and he makes 300 plus yard head shots on wild hogs with ease. 
Back in 1980, I bought a 7mm Mag for myself. I am 100% confident with it, but it is not as fun to shoot at 53 years of age. Planning on a 260 for my older self.
Here is an article on it:
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...n-260-rem-best-all-around-whitetail-cartridge


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Decision made!!!
Went with the MGM 26" stainless 7mm-08 w/heavy contour barrel which tapers from 1" down to .810". It took a long time to decide, but the 7-08 just seemed to suit the style of hunting that we plan on doing with this specific gun. Probably in wooded areas with shots more like 50-120yds.


----------



## nickd49 (Jul 1, 2010)

*7/08*



Dukdogtx said:


> I've just purchased a TC Encore Pro Hunter for our boys to use as mainly a Hill Country deer rifle. It will be "our" (LOL) first single shot rifle and I'm trying to decide on which caliber/or barrel length to buy. I have and use bolt rifles in .243 & .270. I chose the TC Pro Hunter due to the fact that the oldest (24) is left handed and his 21 yr old brother is a righty. I've been doing a lot of research on calibers and barrel lengths and just wondered what you guys think.
> 
> The calibers that I am considering are 25-06, 7mm-08, and .260. The barrel lengths for each seem to be a bit different depending on the use.
> If I use the gun, it will be for stalk and carry. The other 2 guys will sit in a pop-up or tripod. Shots will range from 50-300 yards. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


 i got my grandson a t/c encore in 223,7/08,243,243ai,280ai and 7mm mag.they all do the job on white tail but he really likes the 243ai and the 7/08.the 7/08 has a 24 inch barrel and will drive tacks.i hand load 120 nosler bt or 130 boat tails.he has been shooting the t/c for 3 years he was 11 when he started.hope this helps. also very little recoil


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Not that it matters at all,but I'm really happy with your choice!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have used Match Grade Machine (MGM) barrels in the past and they are top quality. You should be happy with their products. I once had them make a 12" 30-30 AI barrel for a Contender that is very accurate and great to look at.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. I'm excited about the Encore setup. Now I have to get our "rookie" hunter out to the range to break her in properly. Waited 2 weeks for a Boyd's pepper stock and the dang forearm doesn't really match the butt stock. VERY disappointed!!! I have a very nice Boyd's stock on my .243, but this forearm/butt stock set just doesn't look good together. I love the buttstock. Hate the forearm. Planning on returning the forearm or both.
Share your thoughts.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

The reason for the difference in looks is that with a laminate, the more abrupt the contours, the closer the layers seem. Not much contouring to the forearm so the layer lines seem far apart. You could go with a solid wood or a one color laminate. Actually I would prefer a laminate over a solid wood as the laminate is less prone to water intrusion, swelling & etc. You could also pick up a polymer, plastic set and never have to worry about weather, young people knocking it around. Your choice.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely going with laminate. I had the AP camo stocks on when I bought the gun.
The pics may be a bit misleading. There is a distinct difference in color between the forearm & buttstock. My other Boyd stocks look the same from back to front. This one? Not so much!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*choices*

As for original? all 3 are excellent..


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

New High Plains stocks finally here. Much nicer in quality than the Boyd stocks I sent back.


----------

